# Host1Plus.com – Save 50% on VPS hosting in South Africa and 20% in other locations!



## Aurimas (Apr 14, 2016)

[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus is an international hosting provider, offering a range of services from web, VPS and reseller hosting to domain name registration and SSL certificates. The values Host1Plus owns today – reliability, tolerance, partnership - were rooted by their customers over the years of successful collaboration. Their team strives to ensure immaculate network stability, solid server reliability and excellent customer care.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus.com[/SIZE] is offering high quality VPS hosting services with a discount!


[SIZE=9pt]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*CURRENT LIMITED TIME SPECIAL OFFERS*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Coupon: [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*VPS20OFF*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] - for a *limited time* only (till *2016-05-31*), current and new customers can receive [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*20%*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]discount on any of our *VPS* plans (except Amber) for a selected time period (from 3 months to 1 year)! This promotion code can be used only once.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Coupon: [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*VPSZA50*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] - for a *limited time* only (till *2016-05-31*), current and new customers can receive [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]*50%*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]discount on any of our *VPS* plans (except Amber) in *South Africa* for a selected time period (from 3 months to 1 year)! This promotion code can be used only once.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]We offer 24/7 support via sales chat (in English, Portuguese and Lithuanian), phone or email, top of the line servers, global web hosting, free site move, 99.9% uptime guarantee across all services. Our staff is patient and always there to help in any way they can. If client faces any issues, they're resolved quickly and efficiently.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*You can see our client reviews *[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]*here[/SIZE]**.*


*Data Center Locations*


[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus is an international web hosting company which offers web hosting services worldwide.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]You can select a VPS hosting location in the United States (Los Angeles, Chicago), Germany, Brazil and South Africa. [/SIZE]


*Accepted Forms of Payment:*[SIZE=9pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Boleto, Alipay, Bitcoin, Skrill, CashU, Ebanx, Paysera.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]*Available VPS HOSTING PLANS*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*All our VPS packages come with:*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]24/7 Support via email or tickets[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Powerful Intel Xeon CPU's[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Easy to use control panel[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Full root access[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Centos, Ubuntu, Debian, Suse or Fedora OS[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Dedicated IP address[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Easy to upgrade[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Additional IP's - $1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]cPanel license - $15/mo[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Labeled WHMCS license - $14.00/mo[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·         [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Unlabeled WHMCS license - $16.00/mo[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]With our easy to use resource selection tool you can customize your VPS hosting plan for the resources you need (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP's). [/SIZE]
 


[SIZE=9pt]*The following VPS hosting plans are just for a reference with 20% discount applied. *[/SIZE]


 ​

*Amber*


[SIZE=9pt]0.5 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 256 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 20 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 500 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:* $1.94/month – [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Total Price $5.82[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:* $1.88/month – [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Total Price $11.29[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:* $1.83/month – [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Total Price $21.90[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

*Bronze*


[SIZE=9pt]1 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 768 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 60 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 1000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $11.06[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $13.83)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $21.46[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $26.83)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $44.24[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $52.05)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

*Silver*


[SIZE=9pt]2 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 2048 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 80 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 2000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $34.22[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $42.78)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $66.40[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $83.00)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $128.82[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $161.02)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

*Gold*


[SIZE=9pt]4 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 4096 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 200 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 3000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $68.22[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $85.27)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $132.34[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $165.42)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $256.74[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $320.92)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

*Platinum*


[SIZE=9pt]6 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 8192 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 500 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 7000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $150.16[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $187.70)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $291.30[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $364.13)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $565.13[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $706.41)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


 ​

*Diamond*


[SIZE=9pt]8 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 16384 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 1000 GB HDD[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 12000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Quarterly:*[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]$244.44[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $305.55)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Semi-Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $474.22[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $592.77)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Annually:*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] $919.98[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]20% off for first payment with code VPS20OFF (Normally $1149.97)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*You can enter the promotion code at the checkout stage*. Act now and try these services at a reduced price! Powerful servers, exceptional support, and 99.9% uptime.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance web hosting with superb customer support!*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]*Have any questions?*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Email us at [email protected] or write to us via our live sales chat.[/SIZE]


 ​

[SIZE=9pt]*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Facebook - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]https://www.facebook.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Twitter - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]http://www.twitter.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Google+ - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]https://plus.google.com/+Host1Plus[/SIZE]


 ​


----------

